# Mercury 9.9



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

For sale 2000 2 stroke mercury 9.9 short shaft pull start. Low hours well taken care of. 1500.00 or best offer.









Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

please clarify. write up says 2 stroke and pic says 4 stroke


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

jmsgryk008 said:


> please clarify. write up says 2 stroke and pic says 4 stroke


Sorry fat fingers it is a four stroke

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

whalernut207 said:


> For sale 2000 4 stroke mercury 9.9 short shaft pull start. Low hours well taken care of. 1500.00 or best offer.
> View attachment 484375
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app




Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

whalernut207 said:


> Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


Located in Findlay, ohio

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Motor is a 4stroke.
Interested party's please see his other thread.
Closing at authors request.


----------

